# advice on building a sub box like this.



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i want to build a box like this. but for 3 12s ive built a fiberglass box before and didnt really liket he way it sounded..is this box gonna be able to produce a loud deep bass or is it gonna be more of a show type box with less bass? i would like to get as much bass as possible.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

if the glass is properly set cured and layers its the same as wood ..fiberglass doesnt effect sound unless it resonates<vibrates>


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

What would you reccomend and how many layers?
Like chop mat and all that stuff


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I would suggest adding layers of mat until it is solid. Depends on the weight of the mat you are using as to how many layers to add. Basically you should be able to stand on it and it shouldn't move at all.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i use a blk structual mt from tap plasstics u only need like 2 layers ..will support most normal amunts of pressure..for daily it will b fine..wouldnt use glass on a spl box


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

spl meanig like a compation set up or? i never knew what spl ment. and so if im able to stand on the gass and it not flex itll be good then?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

SPL---sound pressure levels, and yes....that is more of a competition set up, or if you are going crazy big on the system I think I would shy away from it. 

Basically if you do your homework and ensure the enclosure is the proper size, ported correctly, and you ensure the fiberglassed portion is strong enough then you shouldn't have an issue with it for daily use. It woudl be wise to make the fiberglass part of the enclosure about 3/8" thick or more depending on the subs you are going with. Also the "flatter" the fiberglass part the weaker it is, and the more you need to glass it to ensure strength.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hmm well my subs handle 600 rms each. im going to be running 2 off a 1000.1 mono d amp and one off a 500.1 d mono amp. so 1500 watts total. the manuel for the subs recommends that they are 14.5" x 14.5" x 10.5" for sealed and then i look at vented and it says the vent length would be 22" and something about vvent displacement at .29ft^3


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

found this
http://support.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_SWR_S06212011.pdf


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

You will be just fine going ported with a fiberglass front panel with those subs. Just ensure you have the front glassed part good and strong, no need to rush it. Also try to lay up your glass as smooth as possible. The more filler you pack on the front of it the bigger chance you have of cracking it. 

If you are building an MDF enclosure with glassed front I would go the route of stretching ponte or fleece on the front and then do all my glassing from the inside of the box. Will really cut down on the amount of finishing work needed to be done on the front panel.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

alright cool so..would you do 3 individual boxes all made into one big box wiht each speaker having its own box and port or one big ass box wiht one big ass port? the each box correct? and what your saying is glass the inside and do the outside but more of the inside right?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

DA_SQUID said:


> hmm well my subs handle 600 rms each. im going to be running 2 off a 1000.1 mono d amp and one off a 500.1 d mono amp. so 1500 watts total. the manuel for the subs recommends that they are 14.5" x 14.5" x 10.5" for sealed and then i look at vented and it says the vent length would be 22" and something about vvent displacement at .29ft^3


get a amp to run all three or separate chambers..that idea is kinda wacky..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

DA_SQUID said:


> alright cool so..would you do 3 individual boxes all made into one big box wiht each speaker having its own box and port or one big ass box wiht one big ass port? the each box correct? and what your saying is glass the inside and do the outside but more of the inside right?


If you are only running 1 amp to the 3 subs then I would just do 1 bog box. If you are doing an amp to each sub, then I would chamber one big box. I wouldn't do 3 seperate boxes.

I would hit the fleece, or ponte on the outside and inside, then I would do ALL of the rest of the glassing on the inside of the fleece/ponte before you put the back on the box. That way your finishing work on the fleece/ponte should be minimized.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> i use a blk structual mt from tap plasstics u only need like 2 layers ..will support most normal amunts of pressure..for daily it will b fine..wouldnt use glass on a spl box


wrong my friend had HUGE box most of it was fiberglassed for 2 15s mtx 9500 and it was crazy loud


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

BGGD_GMC said:


> wrong my friend had HUGE box most of it was fiberglassed for 2 15s mtx 9500 and it was crazy loud


i assure u my loud and urs is very different...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

fail....fail....fail....


----------



## 801jessejames (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree.I just made one and it sounded better than the wood box did.


----------



## lumbertm (Dec 20, 2011)

I have seen the fiberglass fronts for sale before on ebay. Then you just build the rear of the box.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

no matter what you add on to the box or make it out of ...whats important is that the box is TUNNED by following the specs recommended ... strong deep bass in my opinion ( ported ) with the right under low 30hz crossover.... (SEALED) for a nice high output thump (loud as fuck) dont matter what kind of woofers or amps...whats important is tunning the box and the right crossover for finalizing the desire of sound quality... I'm no expert just what I have used in the past and seen shitty equipment sound like $20,000 and its all about tunning


----------



## blackberry913 (Sep 18, 2011)

green reaper said:


> no matter what you add on to the box or make it out of ...whats important is that the box is TUNNED by following the specs recommended ... strong deep bass in my opinion ( ported ) with the right under low 30hz crossover.... (SEALED) for a nice high output thump (loud as fuck) dont matter what kind of woofers or amps...whats important is tunning the box and the right crossover for finalizing the desire of sound quality... I'm no expert just what I have used in the past and seen shitty equipment sound like $20,000 and its all about tunning


It actually does matter what u add to the box because frenquencies go up and down depending on how much air space there is and it does matter what it is made of because if u make it out of cheap ply wood it will bend and flex causing it to break and will sound bad. Also ported doesn't always mean Loud it means it will only play a range of frequencies unlike sealed , sealed will play more frequencies and give u a flatter response and better sound quality. So it's up to the person who will be listening to it everyday.


----------



## ricoshay (Jan 18, 2011)

i am the builder of the box in the pic... i think that setup is for sale since he is ready to redo it. i can be reached at [email protected]


----------

